# Larson storm door



## JJniners (Oct 27, 2014)

My lever handle all of a sudden just dropped, it wont stay up at all. Do i need a new handle assembly? I tried tightening the set screws because there was alot of play but no luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Spring is busted inside of it. 

Get a new one or take it apart if you are feeling industrious.


----------



## JJniners (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Contact the manufacturer. 
Many times they will send you replacement parts for free!


----------

